
The Web Means the End of Forgetting - ez77
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/25/magazine/25privacy-t2.html?_r=1&hp
======
camz
Its really dangerous these days. a personal experience: someone quoted
something i said in the college newspaper without my permission and then i
find out a month later. to make the matter worse, the college newspaper has a
copy of every article written published on the internet.

even today, when i google my name, i still see that article pop up. im getting
around to issuing them a legal notice but its annoying... be warned

------
heatdeath
I think everyone has realized this by now.

~~~
Unseelie
Realized what, exactly? The tagline, that the web means the end of forgetting,
or some facet of the content linked?

We're figuring out that facebook is evil, we're figuring out that our
employers don't like us having 'fun', we're realizing this, and that, and
coming into the realization that this is not our parent's world, not even the
world our education proposes to have prepared us for, to be, in many cases,
preparing us for.

I think we're still realizing, all of us, in a very big way, that the world is
suddenly less fuzzy. It is, as the article proposed, a brutal village.

~~~
Ardit20
that is called growing up.

~~~
Unseelie
is this an argument that the world hasn't changed since our grandparents were
our age?

